# got a new dog, what you guys think?



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

a friend bought her off of armageddonkennels.com and gave her to me. I just want to know what you guys think of her. Any pros/cons about her line?

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [268924] :: EVEE


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)




----------

